# Polygon Siskiu D24 & D24X



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Meet the New Siskiu D24 Dual Suspension Kids Bike

















It looks like Polygon is coming out swinging with their new Sikiu D24 and D24X full suspension 24 (26 convertible) bikes! $1300 for the D24 and $1700 for the D24X. For the extra $500 you get X-Fusion suspension (from Suntour), mostly Deore drivetrain (from Microshift), folding bead tubeless tires and a dropper post. Both are being listed right at 30 lbs.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

As the first to comment on my own post...

I think if I were looking at this bike right now, I would probably try to spend the extra $500 for the D24X. But at $1,700, I start to wonder if the YT Jeffsy Primus at $2000 isn't still the better deal. 2 lbs lighter, the wheel and tire package and especially the suspension seem like they'd be worth the extra $300. Lack of a dropper post seems to be the biggest miss on the Jeffsy Primus by comparison.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Freaking Polygon is killing it these days. Their adult Siskui T8 is ridiculously nice for 2500$ (SLX/Fox Suspension etc) and these are cool too. If I was spending 1700$ I'd spend 2k$ to get the YT bike for sure with the sick wheels and suspension (the JUnit forks are just on an entirely other level). However the 1300$ is pretty damn good for the price! The 1700$ isn't bad for the price either and seems a step ahead of the Transition Ripcord (which has crap drive train, mile long cranks and crappy fork). I like that the cranks are all 140mm and the backends are proper length with a solid 66d hta...that's good geometry imo. Nothings perfect but considering that the Norco's, Commencals, Chromags etc all all pushing 3k$, here comes Polygon and puts out a solid looking bike at really low price point.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

@svinyard your assessment is right along with my own. It is SO much bike for $1300! The upgrades for the $1700 model are tempting, but like you I'd opt for the YT if I were to spend that much.

I know brands love to have plenty of SKUs (build specs), but I don't see a need for the two here, personally. I get hitting that $1299 price point is going to catch a lot of attention. But, give me the D24 build, swap the tires for tubeless folding beads and TranzX dropper from the D24X for $1399-$1449 and call it a day. At least those are items that are simple enough to swap out.


----------



## jaybert (Sep 10, 2020)

svinyard said:


> Freaking Polygon is killing it these days. Their adult Siskui T8 is ridiculously nice for 2500$ (SLX/Fox Suspension etc) and these are cool too. If I was spending 1700$ I'd spend 2k$ to get the YT bike for sure with the sick wheels and suspension (the JUnit forks are just on an entirely other level). However the 1300$ is pretty damn good for the price! The 1700$ isn't bad for the price either and seems a step ahead of the Transition Ripcord (which has crap drive train, mile long cranks and crappy fork). I like that the cranks are all 140mm and the backends are proper length with a solid 66d hta...that's good geometry imo. Nothings perfect but considering that the Norco's, Commencals, Chromags etc all all pushing 3k$, here comes Polygon and puts out a solid looking bike at really low price point.


How big of a deal is the mechanical brakes on the $1300 one for a kid? I would have thought a $1300 bike would be hydraulic, so I wonder if they did it to differentiate between the 2 lines even more.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

jaybert said:


> How big of a deal is the mechanical brakes on the $1300 one for a kid? I would have thought a $1300 bike would be hydraulic, so I wonder if they did it to differentiate between the 2 lines even more.


I didn't even realize that the D24 came with mechanical brakes! I saw they used a different model Tektro, but just assumed that any kids bike costing this much surely came with hydraulic brakes.

A well dialed mechanical brake can work pretty well. I rode for years on a set of Avid BB7s (still have them on my rigid 29er). I'd guess they will probably be fine for a kid not who isn't a hard charger or doesn't ride terrain that is demanding on brakes. Still, it is a bit of let down to see the bike equipped with mechanical brakes.


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## jaybert (Sep 10, 2020)

rton20s said:


> I didn't even realize that the D24 came with mechanical brakes! I saw they used a different model Tektro, but just assumed that any kids bike costing this much surely came with hydraulic brakes.
> 
> A well dialed mechanical brake can work pretty well. I rode for years on a set of Avid BB7s (still have them on my rigid 29er). I'd guess they will probably be fine for a kid not who isn't a hard charger or doesn't ride terrain that is demanding on brakes. Still, it is a bit of let down to see the bike equipped with mechanical brakes.


Yea I was a bit surprised, but wasn't sure if I was indexing too much on hydraulic = better and everything else isn't, especially for kids.

Maybe it's related to supply issues where they couldn't get enough hydraulic so ended up with what they could get


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Strong, Light, Cheap...Pick 2. - Keith Bontrager


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

I have been looking at a 24inch full suspension that can be upgraded to 26 for while for my son (130cm height). D24x is very interesting as not many brands at 24inch comes with the dropper post etc,. 
My question though how easy is to upgrade the wheelset from 24 to 26 at some point in the future? Obviously the rims and tires but can the cassette be directly moved? Could you get in to a situation changing the whole drivetrain and brakes etc,? Happy to hear from anyone if you have done this before.
Cheers !!


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

procxi said:


> I have been looking at a 24inch full suspension that can be upgraded to 26 for while for my son (130cm height). D24x is very interesting as not many brands at 24inch comes with the dropper post etc,.
> My question though how easy is to upgrade the wheelset from 24 to 26 at some point in the future? Obviously the rims and tires but can the cassette be directly moved? Could you get in to a situation changing the whole drivetrain and brakes etc,? Happy to hear from anyone if you have done this before.
> Cheers !!


These were just announced, so I don't think anyone has these in hand yet. There should be no need to change out the drivetrain or brakes, so long as the rotors and cassette are the same from one wheel size to the next.


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

rton20s said:


> These were just announced, so I don't think anyone has these in hand yet. There should be no need to change out the drivetrain or brakes, so long as the rotors and cassette are the same from one wheel size to the next.


Yea it is relatively a new bike. 
Thanks for the advice. I'm assuming that cassette and rotors can be easily moved between the wheels sizes? Anything I need to be aware of? 
I have also been thinking between the Marin Rift Zone Jr (come in 24 or 26 from the factory) vs the D24X. D24X has the dropper though. Any thought here would also be appreciated.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

How tall is your kid? Are you looking for a 24" or 26" bike? The YT Primus 24" is a fairly massive upgrade over the Rift Zone for a 100$. Its also a ridiculously good looking bike. The 26" is a bit different but a nice bike...it says it has a 26" Machete JUnit, but I'm not sure if that's true or not. The JUnit forks are a legit 450-650$ fork depending on the model, the guts are really good and make a big difference for kids. Particularly the air-spring and custom tune. Looks like the 26" YT might have an OEM special there, I can't even find a 26" machete on their website. That fork is worth dealing with the SX drivetrain perhaps. The wheels and tires are an upgrade too.

I think if the kid is between 4'-3" and 4'-10" they fit the 24" well enough. If they are close to the end of that or bigger, then a decent 27.5 will work (from what I've seen). Worst case you can get 27.5 and throw 26" wheels on it for a year (I know a Dad that did that).

The cheaper Giant Stances XS are a great value. Their fork isn't perfect but its pretty dang smooth. I've heard there have been warranty issues tho with the early runs of the fork but its nice. Unsure if that's still an issue or not.



procxi said:


> Yea it is relatively a new bike.
> Thanks for the advice. I'm assuming that cassette and rotors can be easily moved between the wheels sizes? Anything I need to be aware of?
> I have also been thinking between the Marin Rift Zone Jr (come in 24 or 26 from the factory) vs the D24X. D24X has the dropper though. Any thought here would also be appreciated.


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

svinyard said:


> How tall is your kid? Are you looking for a 24" or 26" bike? The YT Primus 24" is a fairly massive upgrade over the Rift Zone for a 100$. Its also a ridiculously good looking bike. The 26" is a bit different but a nice bike...it says it has a 26" Machete JUnit, but I'm not sure if that's true or not. The JUnit forks are a legit 450-650$ fork depending on the model, the guts are really good and make a big difference for kids. Particularly the air-spring and custom tune. Looks like the 26" YT might have an OEM special there, I can't even find a 26" machete on their website. That fork is worth dealing with the SX drivetrain perhaps. The wheels and tires are an upgrade too.
> 
> I think if the kid is between 4'-3" and 4'-10" they fit the 24" well enough. If they are close to the end of that or bigger, then a decent 27.5 will work (from what I've seen). Worst case you can get 27.5 and throw 26" wheels on it for a year (I know a Dad that did that).
> 
> The cheaper Giant Stances XS are a great value. Their fork isn't perfect but its pretty dang smooth. I've heard there have been warranty issues tho with the early runs of the fork but its nice. Unsure if that's still an issue or not.


He is 130cm height. Technically he is a 24ich size however, he rides quite well.

Unfortunately, here is Australia YT bikes pricing is not as appealing. There is a decent gap in price between Polygone/Marin and YT, otherwise I agree YT is a better option.

You have a good point about moving from 24inch to 27.5 straight using a 26 wheel.

I'm now strongly considering the D24X and upgrade it to a 26ich later on to buy some time and then jump straight to a 27.5 on a XS frame.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine finding an adult bike at this spec for this price


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

This Giant Stance is pretty nice for 1650$. Shimano Deore drivetrain. Shimano brakes. Decent Maxxis tires.. That Crest fork is really smooth (a kid has one here). Not 1300$ tho 








Stance (2022) | Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US







www.giant-bicycles.com







Darth Lefty said:


> Imagine finding an adult bike at this spec for this price


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

The Crest fork is a basic clone of Moco so far as I can tell from online docs


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad to hear about the Moco damper...hopefully its a good one. It's also got a dual chamber air spring (like debonair). I was surprised by how decent it was on that stance, even at low PSI. I think for young, light people that dual-chamber air-spring is absolutely critical...it just so much smoother off the top. I did see some people mention some warranty issues with it...but hopefully those have run their course. Eitherway, compared to the Rockshox recon line (trash), its great.



Darth Lefty said:


> The Crest fork is a basic clone of Moco so far as I can tell from online docs


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

There seem to be quite a lot of complaints and warranty claims on the Crest forks on Giant threads. Particularly on the Fathom. I have no doubt it is the vocal minority. Still, it is something to be aware of.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

$1600 bike is my short list, Have super positive experience with polygon bikes, would by again;
Also ideally waiting for them to release 20' version that could be ridden in bike parks


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

I finally bite the bullet and got a one... My son has been riding the D24X for a few days and it's definitely money well spent. Way better looking than what you see in the photos too  He is very happy with the dropper post as well.

If there is any concern right now it's the fork (X-Fusion Velvet). Even with the lowest psi, and with the open setting I couldn't get the fork to compress smoothly enough. I put my whole weight on it but could only get it 1/3 of the way. Not sure if the fork needs a break-in period? The shock on the other hand is pretty good - works well for my son's weight. 

Does anyone have experience with the Velvet?


----------



## jaybert (Sep 10, 2020)

procxi said:


> I finally bite the bullet and got a one... My son has been riding the D24X for a few days and it's definitely money well spent. Way better looking than what you see in the photos too  He is very happy with the dropper post as well.
> 
> If there is any concern right now it's the fork (X-Fusion Velvet). Even with the lowest psi, and with the open setting I couldn't get the fork to compress smoothly enough. I put my whole weight on it but could only get it 1/3 of the way. Not sure if the fork needs a break-in period? The shock on the other hand is pretty good - works well for my son's weight.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Velvet?


i dont have experince with that fork, but people (including myself) had issues with the manitou JUNIT fork where it was super harsh and the issue was that when using the shock pump, it needed to be screwed up very tightly, otherwise only 1 of the chambers got filled up instead of both.

Here's the thread for the mantiou fork (which is really awesome if you ever think of upgrading): New 20" / 24" suspension fork option - Manitou...


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

jaybert said:


> i dont have experince with that fork, but people (including myself) had issues with the manitou JUNIT fork where it was super harsh and the issue was that when using the shock pump, it needed to be screwed up very tightly, otherwise only 1 of the chambers got filled up instead of both.


Oh right... will try that trick. Thanks for the info 

The fork is supposed to be custom-tuned for kids as well so I'm hoping there is a fix/answer for this concern. I also opened a case with the bicycles online. Let's see what they say.


----------



## bearback (Aug 1, 2006)

24/26 bikes make no sense unless the reach grows significantly. But it doesn't. So don't buy into that as a selling point.


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

bearback said:


> 24/26 bikes make no sense unless the reach grows significantly. But it doesn't. So don't buy into that as a selling point.


I agree, reach is very important, in fact I looked for other options out there that has better reach - Marin's 24/26inch bike's reach is good but somewhat outdated Geo in my opinion and no dropper.

However, when you consider kids at around 130-150cm height range the reach on these 24 to 26inch upgradable bikes aren't overly bad. It is true that the reach on these bikes are more meant for 24inch size but that 26inch upgrade gives you another year or so on the bike before they can directly move to a 27.5 which in my opinion make more sense than stepping through a 26inch. It's worthwhile scarifies to get to the 27.5 market which has so much more options.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Calis (Feb 13, 2021)

Very interesting as I've just come across the D24/X. Looking at that or Marin Rift Zone Jr
My 9 year old boy is 143cm, growing fast, and riding a Trek Pre-Caliber 24". The BB is just so low on those bikes and I've upgraded the stem and wider bars. The Tourny shifter on those is horrible and its just annoying him now. Basically they are not a trail bike, the fork is horrible, but he's persisting with it and riding with me. So he needs something new.

I thought the D24X great IF 26" wheels will swap out with little hassle. Anyone got any further info on this? I've asked bicylces online. Waiting for a call back.

The YT Primus looks sexy as but not looking to spend that much.

My first option was straight to a 27.5" XS something but did know if that was pushing it for size but it would give a much longer life.

Thoughts?


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

Calis said:


> Very interesting as I've just come across the D24/X. Looking at that or Marin Rift Zone Jr
> My 9 year old boy is 143cm, growing fast, and riding a Trek Pre-Caliber 24". The BB is just so low on those bikes and I've upgraded the stem and wider bars. The Tourny shifter on those is horrible and its just annoying him now. Basically they are not a trail bike, the fork is horrible, but he's persisting with it and riding with me. So he needs something new.
> 
> I thought the D24X great IF 26" wheels will swap out with little hassle. Anyone got any further info on this? I've asked bicylces online. Waiting for a call back.
> ...


As much as I think getting kids on bigger wheels is generally a good goal, you run into compromises with wheel size, suspension travel, and stack. Simply put, the stack for a 27.5 bike will be crazy high proportional to your kid's height if you want any travel and aren't using crazy high ground clearance. I've been playing with numbers while thinking about where I want to go with my son's next bike (just got a Vitus nucleus 24, but thinking ahead since I didn't on this bike), and have been crunching some geometry numbers, and I just can't see 27.5 as his next bike if I don't want to put the handlebars way too high.


----------



## Calis (Feb 13, 2021)

fotooutdoors said:


> As much as I think getting kids on bigger wheels is generally a good goal, you run into compromises with wheel size, suspension travel, and stack. Simply put, the stack for a 27.5 bike will be crazy high proportional to your kid's height if you want any travel and aren't using crazy high ground clearance. I've been playing with numbers while thinking about where I want to go with my son's next bike (just got a Vitus nucleus 24, but thinking ahead since I didn't on this bike), and have been crunching some geometry numbers, and I just can't see 27.5 as his next bike if I don't want to put the handlebars way too high.


very good point about stack. I went out and held up the 24' along side my wifes Medium and it made me think twice about going into adult sizes just yet.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

svinyard said:


> Freaking Polygon is killing it these days. Their adult Siskui T8 is ridiculously nice for 2500$ (SLX/Fox Suspension etc) and these are cool too. If I was spending 1700$ I'd spend 2k$ to get the YT bike for sure with the sick wheels and suspension (the JUnit forks are just on an entirely other level). However the 1300$ is pretty damn good for the price! The 1700$ isn't bad for the price either and seems a step ahead of the Transition Ripcord (which has crap drive train, mile long cranks and crappy fork). I like that the cranks are all 140mm and the backends are proper length with a solid 66d hta...that's good geometry imo. Nothings perfect but considering that the Norco's, Commencals, Chromags etc all all pushing 3k$, here comes Polygon and puts out a solid looking bike at really low price point.


I may be mistaken, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to buy through bicyclesonline to get a polygon? Price there is $3600 for th T8. I see polygon has the T8 listed for $2500 on their website but you can't buy through them directly. I don't see the value at that price.

Sorry for going off topic, I know this is about the kids bike but I'm genuinely curious about how their prices work.


----------



## Calis (Feb 13, 2021)

dietz31684 said:


> I may be mistaken, so please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to buy through bicyclesonline to get a polygon? Price there is $3600. I see polygon has $2500 on their website but you can't buy through them directly. I don't see the value at that price.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic, I know this is about the kids bike but I'm genuinely curious about how their prices work.


yep polygon through bicycles online only in Australia. D24X listed as $2299 Aussie dollars

Edit: sorry T8, yes it's $3500 Aussie dollars through bicycles online. You must be seeing the US pricing on polygon?

where don't you see the value?


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

Calis said:


> I thought the D24X great IF 26" wheels will swap out with little hassle. Anyone got any further info on this? I've asked bicylces online. Waiting for a call back.


Hi Calis,

If you read through the initial part of this thread you'll find some of the info you are looking for.

I recently bought D24X bike for my son (in AU) as I mentioned here before and has been very happy. At 143cm your son is taller than mine who is only around 130cm.

General recommendations say that around 150/155cm kids who are good at handling trails can move up to XS 27.5inch. So, you fall into that category where it's always difficult to make that choice between a 26inch and 27.5inch - kids grow . If you are considering either D24X or the Marin Jr for your son, a 26inch is the way to go provided he is good at riding trails. D24X can be upgraded to the 26inch but that is at your expense and only the wheelset require upgrading... you need to keep the drivetrain all the same to minimize the cost and the hassle.

Marin has a better "reach" therefore, perhaps that will work better with 26inch for your son than the D24X for longer use. However, you don't get the dropper with the Marin. Marin Jr ships in factory 26inch version.

If you have the budget also take a look at the Norco Sight Youth 27.5. Good standover height. The issue is finding stock.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Calis said:


> yep polygon through bicycles online only in Australia. D24X listed as $2299 Aussie dollars
> 
> Edit: sorry T8, yes it's $3500 Aussie dollars through bicycles online. You must be seeing the US pricing on polygon?
> 
> where don't you see the value?


I see. I must have had the currency set wrong. Just checked and it is $2,500 USD (not $3,500 like I thought). I agree,, that is a good price for the specs. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## ebiagi (May 18, 2006)

Does anyone have real world weight of the D24x? It is odd to me that both build specs weigh the same... Sure, adding weight for the dropper accounts for some, but I feel like there are some significant upgrades in componentry that should ultimately bring it below the base model. Also, if anyone has additional suggestions on reducing weight (other than going tubeless) that would be appreciated as well. I'm looking for the unicorn bike for my kid of course... light, durable, and cheap!


----------



## procxi (Aug 25, 2021)

ebiagi said:


> Does anyone have real world weight of the D24x? It is odd to me that both build specs weigh the same... Sure, adding weight for the dropper accounts for some, but I feel like there are some significant upgrades in componentry that should ultimately bring it below the base model. Also, if anyone has additional suggestions on reducing weight (other than going tubeless) that would be appreciated as well. I'm looking for the unicorn bike for my kid of course... light, durable, and cheap!


Hi ebiagi,

I'll see if I can weigh my son's bike. Apart from going tubeless, the tires can be changed to something more lighter as from what I heard the Vee tire on this bike is on the heavy end.

You can think about moving to carbon handle bars or even the rims (if available) but not sure if its worth the cost. To be honest most bikes with similar spec would weigh the same as D24X. Generally, the only way a bike becomes less heavy is by going carbon (frame etc etc,) and using very high end drivetrains and fork/shock etc, which is not so popular in the 24inch full suspension bikes.

Unfortunately, light, durable, and cheap never go together  ... light, durable is always costly. A 24inch bike would only last 2-3 years with kids so you need to workout if the upgrades are worth the investment.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

The weight that matters is the wheel weight. Dropping down to light tires works for XC riding works but you'll lose some critical capabilities by that if you are riding anything downhill or rocky or slick. Light weight Stan's Crest wheels are where its at for making significant weight changes without giving up capability. Frame weight is the least impactful in our testing. SpeedGearBike is a good place to get custom wheels built on the cheap.


----------



## RazzleDazzle (Mar 29, 2017)

So...the D24x and the D24 both dropped $100 down to $1599 & $999. At this price, do you guys still think the YT primus is the better buy? I placed an order on the primus 24 but it's still on backorder.

Anyone know how the suntour suspension on the D24 performs for a 70 lb kid? At $999, I can add a dropper, proper hydro brakes, build a solid wheelset, swap for a lighter Microshift advent x drivetrain, and still come out less than the YT. YT still has the hands down better suspension.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

That’s a hell of a price. That bike has decent geometry too (similar to the YT).

The suspension difference is huge between the YT tho. Here’s the problem.

Cheaper aftermarket Brakes are 300$, nice Stan’s wheel set with Bitex hubs (which aren’t available btw) is going to be 600$ and there’s most of your budget and the bike still has crap suspension (when compare to the YT at least). Suspension and geometry are pretty much the most important parts of a bike too. Best to prioritize those first imo. 

The YTs Sunringle Wheelset alone is like 700$ aftermarket. Fork is 550$ I think, shock is like 250$ but only OEM now I think.

So I dunno. That YT bike isn’t perfect but damn it’s a great value with suspension equivalent to Fox Performance series with custom tune.

It’s hard to beat the YT if you can spend 2k. A few friends have these and they are legit nice. Cockpit is nice too. Brakes and drivetrain aren’t super nice but function. Frame is pretty nice too and looks sick.




RazzleDazzle said:


> So...the D24x and the D24 both dropped $100 down to $1599 & $999. At this price, do you guys still think the YT primus is the better buy? I placed an order on the primus 24 but it's still on backorder.
> 
> Anyone know how the suntour suspension on the D24 performs for a 70 lb kid? At $999, I can add a dropper, proper hydro brakes, build a solid wheelset, swap for a lighter Microshift advent x drivetrain, and still come out less than the YT. YT still has the hands down better suspension.


----------



## RazzleDazzle (Mar 29, 2017)

svinyard said:


> That’s a hell of a price. That bike has decent geometry too (similar to the YT).
> 
> The suspension difference is huge between the YT tho. Here’s the problem.
> 
> ...


You're right, the biggest draw of the YT is the suspension and wheels. 

I believe I can build a 24" Spank wheelset with Koozer hubs (not high end but durable) for under $400. You can also get Magura Trail Sports (which are damn good, especially for a kids bike) for under $200. 

You would still have worse suspension, but I wonder if we're looking at suspension from an adult rider's perspective and not a child's. At sub 100lbs, how much of a difference does the suspension come into play? That, I'm not entirely sure on.

Despite this, I'm probably still gonna go with the YT just for convenience since I already ordered it. Still gonna add a dropper post to it so my daughter can ride it as a trail bike occasionally (this will primarily be her bike park/shuttle bike).


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

Wow, impressive in this day and age any bike actually dropped in price.......

My son has been riding his D24x all spring. His riding and confidence has progressed significantly. He's routinely hitting 3-4ft huck to flats, 5ft drops with transitions and casing lots of doubles (lol). The bike has been bomb proof with zero issues.

Although I'm sure the fork is not the best and the wheels are heavy, it is a great package for the $$$. I really doubt my son would be faster or riding rougher terrain with a different fork and wheels. I just don't see those holding holding him back at this point. Without trying one, that's just speculation though.


----------



## RazzleDazzle (Mar 29, 2017)

Offthepath said:


> Wow, impressive in this day and age any bike actually dropped in price.......
> 
> My son has been riding his D24x all spring. His riding and confidence has progressed significantly. He's routinely hitting 3-4ft huck to flats, 5ft drops with transitions and casing lots of doubles (lol). The bike has been bomb proof with zero issues.
> 
> Although I'm sure the fork is not the best and the wheels are heavy, it is a great package for the $$$. I really doubt my son would be faster or riding rougher terrain with a different fork and wheels. I just don't see those holding holding him back at this point. Without trying one, that's just speculation though.


That's what I'm seeing with D24x, it's a solid bike built as is. If I didn't already order the YT, I'd seriously consider it. Actually I considered the possibility of cancelling the YT order but they just emailed me saying that it's ready for pick up. Plus I had already ordered the dropper for it. So I'll be swinging by YT USA tomorrow morning.


----------



## reddingnative (Jun 13, 2018)

Happy owner of a polygon d24x. Talked to guys at sea otter with ones and everyone raved about it. We pulled the trigger and have not been disappointed. Great value, lighter tires would help a lot.


----------



## octavecat (May 31, 2019)

my 8 year old has had his d24x for 2 weeks now. it's a great bike. it arrived with a stripped out brake caliper bolt thread and bikesonline replaced the fork. yes a jeffsy might, in theory, be a better bike, but they have been out of stock all spring, continuing into the summer now, and you need to factor in another $100-150 for a dropper anyway. so i think we were around $1750 out the door for the polygon vs more like $2300 for the jeffsy -- and keep in mind a bit of the weight difference on spec is due to the jeffsy not having the extra components of a dropper.

next thing is definitely lighter tires though

the YT has nicer components so maybe i'll eat my words in a year after half the polygon has broken in some form. we'll see 😁


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

My son has 6 months of hard riding with lots of jumps and drops on his D24x. The bike has been trouble free.


----------



## PabloSanchez (10 mo ago)

Ive bought a d24 for my son this week, Its his first proper air suspension setup.
Setting a basic sag for this bike would be 15-20% fork and shock?He is welll under the lowest rider weight on the chart in the manual. 
And how do you guys gauge what rebound to set it up at for your kid, Just watch them on the trail and see if they are getting pogod around etc? 
Bike build quality looks pretty good from what ive noticed unboxing it. The only thing my son might struggle with is trying to 1 or 2 finger brake on the big levers.


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm assuming your kids 50ish lbs? 

Try and get around %25-30 sag on the shock. Don't worry about sag on the fork. Start with 40 psi and adjust from there. Don't expect to use full travel on the fork. It seems very progressive. Rebound will be all the way open on both. 

Regarding the brakes, there is a small allen key that can adjust the reach. It helps for small hands. 

Also, it's well worth ditching the vee tires and tubes. A lot of weight sitting out of the wheels doing nothing.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

These bikes are on sale $900 and $1500 US

(I think as far as kids bikes the boom might be over. News stories a few weeks ago had department store kid bikes stacked up like cordwood in clearance warehouses)


----------



## PabloSanchez (10 mo ago)

Offthepath said:


> I'm assuming your kids 50ish lbs?
> 
> Try and get around %25-30 sag on the shock. Don't worry about sag on the fork. Start with 40 psi and adjust from there. Don't expect to use full travel on the fork. It seems very progressive. Rebound will be all the way open on both.
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you for the help, yup he is about 57ish lbs . What tyres do you recommend ? I was thinking 13psi to 15 psi pressures.


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

PabloSanchez said:


> Awesome thank you for the help, yup he is about 57ish lbs . What tyres do you recommend ? I was thinking 13psi to 15 psi pressures.


Yeah, that's about that I run for pressure. 


For trail riding this spring, I did a reakon rear and DHR front. Much, much lighter than the vee tires plus the heavy tubes they used.

This summer, I used the stock Vees for downhill setup tubeless. Doing bike parks they are pretty good tires, but it pedals much easier with something else.


----------



## PabloSanchez (10 mo ago)

Offthepath said:


> Yeah, that's about that I run for pressure.
> 
> 
> For trail riding this spring, I did a reakon rear and DHR front. Much, much lighter than the vee tires plus the heavy tubes they used.
> ...



Excellent thanks for all that mate . I cant wait to go riding with him on the weekend.


----------

